# Hardwareversand.de



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey leute,

ich kauf mir demnächst n pc bei hardwareversand.de
Jetzt is die frage ob ich 12-24 Monate Garantie dazunehmen soll (kostet 30/50 Euro)
Gibts da machmal unkompatiblitäten zwischen Teilen die ich ausgesucht hab?
Hat jemand da n bisschen erfahrung mit PCs von denen?

Danke leute!


----------



## Rabowke (4. Oktober 2011)

Sind die 12 oder 24 Monate zusätzlich?

Der Gesetzgeber gibt dir bereits 24 Monate 'Gewährleistung'. Ich kenne Hardwareversand.de nicht, aber die gesetzliche Gewährleistung kannst du nicht aushebeln.

Was genau deckt denn die Garantie ab?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, was genau Du meinst. Ist das eine Garantie, die die 24 Monate Gewährleistung verlängert, oder ist das eine Service-Garantie, bei der die dann statt den defekten Atikel erst zum Hersteller zu senden SOFORT das Teil austauschen oder so was?

Wenn es nur eine Verlängerung der normalen Gewährleistung ist, würd ICH das nicht machen, denn Hardware geht zu 90-99% entweder schon relativ früh kaputt, weil sie nämlich ab Werk nicht o.k ist, oder aber sie geht erst sehr spät kaputt, wo man dann sowieso eher ein neues Teil preiswert kaufen würde, weil das alte schon veraltet ist. Dass also nach zweieinhalb Jahren was kaputtgeht, ist selten, und wenn doch - zB Grafikkarte - dann ist die dann eh nur noch 30-50€ wert, so dass die Garantie ja fast schon teurer ist als die Karte wert war


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ich einen PC bestelle, bekomme ich dann Gewährleistung auf das ganze System oder nur auf die einzelnen Teile???
Die Garentie von 24 Monaten bezieht sich nämlich auf das gesamte System...
Aber wenn das nur ne verlängerung der Gewährleistung ist dann ists ja unnötig


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Du hast Gewährleistung auf jedes Bauteil . Es kann natürlich sein, dass Du nicht weißt, woran es liegt, und den ganzen PC zu hardwareversand.de sendest und die dann für die Fehlersuche was berechnen. Nur das Teil, was dann kaputt ist, wird wiederum durch die Gewährleistung übernommen.

Das mit der Garantie ist vielleicht dann so gemeint, dass die auch die Fehlersuche selber übernehmen. 

Da musst Du halt mal lesen, was die Garantie denn so alles beinhaltet


----------

